# Looking for Badminton Player



## mustafa.ahad (Jul 5, 2015)

Hi there!

We are looking for a couple of badminton players to join our team. We are all armatures and play for fun, socializing and a bit of exercise (please note exercise is the last one  on the list). The court is located on Al Wasel Road, after the Jumeirah Post post office; if you are heading towards Abu Dhabi. As for the Court, its an indoor court (thanks God!), wooden floor & not to mention Air conditioned!! 

If you or your friend is interested/snip/ I can share the exact location through Google Maps. Right now we are only playing on Saturday mornings (I know its difficult for those who wants to sleep in a bit longer :-( ) from 7:30Am to 9:30AM. 

The court fees is AED 20/player for the two hour session. 

Well if you are interested please give me a buzz. 

Cheers!!!!


----------



## chedelic (Jun 27, 2015)

Count me in! How many players do you have?


----------



## mustafa.ahad (Jul 5, 2015)

We need two more players. Right now three of us are playing. Fourth one on leave for 2 months. Let me know your mail ID and I'll share the location. No sure if you can share your sell number in this forum. 

Thanks


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

mustafa.ahad said:


> We need two more players. Right now three of us are playing. Fourth one on leave for 2 months. Let me know your mail ID and I'll share the location. No sure if you can share your sell number in this forum. Thanks


Reminder, posting personal contact details on the forum is not permitted. Thank you.


----------



## chedelic (Jun 27, 2015)

mustafa.ahad said:


> We need two more players. Right now three of us are playing. Fourth one on leave for 2 months. Let me know your mail ID and I'll share the location. No sure if you can share your sell number in this forum.
> 
> Thanks


I think I need more posts before I can message you. I am available to play next week onwards - I'll msg you my #.


----------



## mustafa.ahad (Jul 5, 2015)

Sounds great Chedlic. Not sure how you will msg me you number.


----------



## chedelic (Jun 27, 2015)

Still looking for a player? It's a bit far for me, but I need to get some exercise in!


----------



## mustafa.ahad (Jul 5, 2015)

Yes, still looking. How far do you stay? Saturday mornings the traffic is pretty relaxed all over Dubai.


----------



## chedelic (Jun 27, 2015)

Cool no problem, i've msg'd you.


----------



## Rosshen (Sep 7, 2015)

I am interested, if there's chance to play please let me know.


----------



## ritu raj (Sep 11, 2015)

Hi,
Am interested in joining. If there is space in the group please let me know.

Thanks.


----------



## chedelic (Jun 27, 2015)

ritu raj said:


> Hi,
> Am interested in joining. If there is space in the group please let me know.
> 
> Thanks.


Hey, we're looking for another player next Saturday. You need 5 posts before I can PM you.


----------



## ritu raj (Sep 11, 2015)

Hi. Thanks...looking forward to joining u all. How many days do u play in a week?


----------



## chedelic (Jun 27, 2015)

Only on Saturday. If you want to play singles another day I would be interested!


----------



## ritu raj (Sep 11, 2015)

Cool...is it open on Friday?


----------



## f4rsh (Aug 22, 2015)

how do you pm?


----------



## chedelic (Jun 27, 2015)

ritu raj said:


> Cool...is it open on Friday?


Not sure, I'll ask this weekend. Will you be joining us this Saturday?



f4rsh said:


> how do you pm?


Click the username, 'send private message'


----------



## srid (Sep 17, 2015)

Hi,

We are 2 of us, can we join? available this weekend and next weekend as well


----------



## ritu raj (Sep 11, 2015)

Hi...R u all playing this weekend?


----------

